# Beanie hats digitizing



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Running wilcom EmbroideryStudio e2

I'm looking to put simple names on beanies to personalise them, nothing major in size, maybe an inch high but would like to use a nice readable stylish font

settings or tips please? not done this before as only done for polo tops and such

Cheers


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

Double Zig Zag Underlay, .20-.30 Pull comp. (.10 column thickness optional) Auto density around 80%+-, Avoid any thin wispy fonts they get lost. I'd start there and adjust as needed.


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I'm guessing once done i just keep the original file and change name each time

Anyone any recommendations for a font to use?


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

That is an option or if you have Team names advanced you can create a Teamname layout and it will save the font and any settings to the font. 

What kind of font do you like? script, block, fancy? 
Flares
Serif 1 
Memo Script
Free Style
Hobo 

All of those are really good Beanie fonts


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

I'll check it out tomorrow, don't use the software enough to know all the options but I've got a lot of beanies kicking about that can only be personalised via embroidery


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

We use a topping like this Solvy Water Soluble Embroidery Topping - Enchances your embroidery - AllStitch Embroidery Supplies to keep the stitches from sinking into the fabric.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we use solvy on them with a double tear away backing.


----------



## Mizzou93 (Sep 5, 2015)

You need a font that is a little wider. In Wilcom I like Schoolbook font and Easy Script but honestly there are a ton of good fonts. Just stay away from fonts with narrow letters. I do like double zig zag underlay for beanies and I would put my column width at .4" or even .5" and increase the fill density on the satin stitch too. I normally don't use solvy unless there is small detail. That's why I try to stick with bolder fonts. We also use double tear away backing. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## John Wilson (Jul 28, 2007)

Mizzou93 said:


> You need a font that is a little wider. In Wilcom I like Schoolbook font and Easy Script but honestly there are a ton of good fonts. Just stay away from fonts with narrow letters. I do like double zig zag underlay for beanies and I would put my column width at .4" or even .5" and increase the fill density on the satin stitch too. I normally don't use solvy unless there is small detail. That's why I try to stick with bolder fonts. We also use double tear away backing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I'll give that a go, i'm with you upto the fill density part? I'm guessing thats the fill tab? select satin and then? 

Cheers


----------



## Mizzou93 (Sep 5, 2015)

You can adjust fill density two ways for a satin stitch. In the object property toolbar (I think that's the one) reduce the stitch spacing slightly or there also is a spacing % option if you reduce that amount it will increase stitch density. I usually use the % option. It defaults at 90% and I usually reduce it to 75%. I do this not only on beanies but any larger lettering. I think it makes the lettering pop more. I don't like to use the pull comp option. Don't know why one is better than the other. An experienced embroiderer told me that's how she did it right when I got into the embroidery business years ago and I've had good luck doing it that way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

